
Ask HN: Leetcode grind thrown out the window? - inmatevip
I&#x27;ve been doing leetcode for the last 5 months in prep for getting a job at FAANG as a developer. I&#x27;ve got much better but still struggling with some medium level problems around DP and such.
In the meantime, got an offer from a non-FAANG company (in Fintech) for a lead devops role. Interviews were long and extensive but didn&#x27;t focus much on algos and more on the devops&#x2F;cloud ops knowledge.<p>Struggle is, should I reject the offer and keep grinding leetcode to get into FAANG, eventually? Total comp is clearly lower than FAANG-level (still 6-figures though).<p>Pros: Lead devops role at a public company sounds very appealing and more promising for the future (devops is generally less competitive and requires more seniority)<p>Cons: Interview prep for the last 5 months is thrown out the window. Lower paycheck than FAANG, could be like 100k lower. But I don&#x27;t like my current job so desperate for a change
======
rvz
What would you rather do? Get an offer from a non-FAANG company whilst earning
slightly less than FAANG but still 6-figures + stock or risk more months with
the leetcode lottery and dare to score big with a FAANG offer with slightly
more compensation?

The real question is can you afford to risk more time into leetcoding again
for a FAANG offer despite disliking your current role? If the answer is yes,
reject the offer otherwise accept it.

One more thing. If it were me, I'd get a referral from a current FAANG
employee first and leetcode everything else before applying. Then my CV would
be at the top of the interviewing pile.

The choice is yours.

